

Tell HN: please help flag spam in New - majika

The New queue is getting hammered. Currently, about 30-40% of submissions from the last 2 hours are spam. That's just what hasn't been deleted yet.<p>Please spend a few minutes each time you check HN to prune the New stack and flag any spam.
======
danielhunt
This may seem like a stupid question, but how do I even do that?

I'm a long time reader, but only recently started posting, so the finer
details like flagging and downvoting are beyond me right now :)

~~~
majika
Click the "flag" link under the submission title.

Edit: apologies, I just read on the guidelines that:

"If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to its page and
clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there is a karma
threshold.)"

I just upvoted to help you on your way :)

------
llambda
Go through and flag the ones you see. The mods will catch on quickly.

~~~
majika
Not really - this account has been submitting spam for 12 days:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=emily_hines>

